# What will talking power meters say about you?‏



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

http://redtape.msnbc.com/2009/10/wo...ng-control-of-your-thermostat-what-if-it.html



I had never thought about the privacy issues that arise with a truly smart grid.

Hopefully alt energy kits will drop in price so that people can afford to get off the grid instead.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Reminds me of the age old debate of freedom verses security. I see this as a modern extension of that moral conflict but today its all supposed to be about the environment so thats the justification used for this not so new idea. The motives are the same and so are the results.

I agree that getting off the grid and making your own energy would solve many problems. Political, and environmental.

We certainly have a right to be afraid of this idea when stuff like this happens <excerpt>:



> As an example, he cited recent moves by banks to target customers who shop at stores that are frequented by consumers with low credit scores. Some are having the credit limits lowered merely because of where they shop -- a guilt-by-association model that infuriates some consumers.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

He who sacrifices freedom for security deserves neither.
~ Benjamin Franklin


Although in this case it's more like he who gives up all his privacy and personal information for a few dollars off...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with having 'intelligent' appliances at home that will ration the electricity consumption so that it reduces the total used. That would be great, it would even out the peaks and troughs of the consumption patterns and fine tune it to the household's life style.

What I would object to is any of that information going outside of the home.

It is the same reason why I don't like smart chaging for toll roads. I'd rather pay cash and not have my registration, speed, distance and destinations recorded and used by our bonkers governments.

Also who is going to process all that information and how is it going to be kept safe? Governments and large corporations and organisations have a poor track record of safe data storage and processing.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

BWH said:


> He who sacrifices freedom for security deserves neither.
> ~ Benjamin Franklin
> 
> 
> Although in this case it's more like he who gives up all his privacy and personal information for a few dollars off...


Benny was a pretty smart guy. Why do I get the feeling he wouldn't be too surprised at some of the things we are facing today if he were still around.

(I was thinking of posting the exact quote myself)

I agree that smart appliances are good, but sending that info out of the house is not a good idea. No good can come from setting foot on that slippery slope.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Ben is still pretty big here in Philly. 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_Institute


Despite the fact that the Internet Age has brought many great things into existence (this wonderful site for one. ). The only people the wild proliferation of digital data profits are the ones who are collecting it. Follow the money and all that. I hope more people come to understand how powerful information really is.

At it's most basic. If you give your phone number out to any cashier who asks for it, you only have yourself to blame when the telemarketers call during dinner.


----------

